# Den svenska tr?den....



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Den svenska tråden....*

Topicen säger väl allt....
Hoppas att den förbannade snön kan smälta undan snart så man kan ut å åka utan att bilen ser grå ut efter 5 minuter... 
Nån som vet var man kan få tag i en WRC look vinge?


[Modified by Gargholyle, 9:12 AM 3-8-2002]


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

http://www.airdesign.net/english/ac_rsi.html 
där har dom WRC vingar..
vad har ni för dimension på vinterdäcken?


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

205?? 16" på mina v däck
hmm runt 3500 för den dyraste vingen och runt 2500 för den billigare... undrar om det bara e lacken som skiljer då?
Jag har mailat o frågat om pris på en lackad vinge plus fraktkostnad!


[Modified by Gargholyle, 9:58 AM 3-8-2002]


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Åker på 205/55 16 dubbade Vredestein. Låter förjävligt och har kasst grepp. Antispinnlampan blinkar på 3:an på gaspådrag








Men jag fick med vinterdäcken på 16" alu-fälgar utan att pröjsa så man ska väl vara glad att man slapp köpa dom för fullt pris. 
Men snart ska ju 17":arna på http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Förresten, hur många svenska Rs-ägare finns det här på forumet och var bor alla?
Börjar ju bli en del som köpt RS verkar det som. En kompis till mig har beställt sin nu i veckan. Det var tydligen sista chansen om han ville ha en RS innan sommaren







Det är tydligen väldigt många beställda. Och jag som trodde att man skulle vara ganska ensam med det här "prestandafyndet"








Mvh


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Jag. Uppsala (får min om 3 veckor)
jag känner 4 st till som har RS..


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Vad säger ni om en svensk RS klubb? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nån som vet var man kan få tag i en WRC look vinge?[HR][/HR]​ http://www.derschnellsteskoda.de


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (PerL)*

Beställde en RS igår, fick tag i en som redan var beställd som jag ville ha den så jag får den om 2-3 veckor


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (PerL)*

Den där rackars vingen kostar 799 Euro... inte billigt.. (men den e fan snygg)


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Är från Västerås. Har haft min RS sedan juni. Jag tycker absolut att en svensk Skodaklubb ska fixas!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bilder på bilen från Mantorp ligger förövrigt på mannyo1:s sida: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/jotero/rs.htm


----------



## mannyo1 (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Kristians RS is below the black and silver ones and below my red one. If only I knew what you guys were talking about


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Tjena alla!
Får min bil innan påsk, hoppas jag! En silver RS.
En svensk RS klubb vore inte fel!
Jag bor i Täby
Lasse http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (mannyo1)*

Ang. försäkring, vad har ni för erfarenhetr kring priser o bolag??
Lasse


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (mannyo1)*

mannyo1! We are just talking about how many goals Henrik Larsson will do on England in the football World Cup this summer










[Modified by Kribban, 4:43 PM 3-8-2002]


----------



## mannyo1 (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Hahaha, Hence the conversation in swedish then


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

quote:[HR][/HR]mannyo1! We are just talking about how many goals Henrik Larsson will do on England in the football World Cup this summer









[Modified by Kribban, 4:43 PM 3-8-2002][HR][/HR]​LOL, if only it were so....


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Länsförsäkringar är det som gäller..
2640:- (kommer) jag att betala per år. (ink. MER-försäkring)
Orsaken till att det är relativt billigt är för att min käre far ställde upp
och står som ägare för bilen.. (annars hade det blivit 6800









Ang. erefarenheter hur dom är service mässigt sett så kan jag
bara prata gott om dom..
http://www.zon.se/bil/kyrkogarden/14.shtml 
Den här historien gjorde jag, dom ringde inte eller gjorde nånting .. jag fick bara stålarna... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Ajaj! Vilken vurpa








Morsan ställde upp som ägare åt mig. Hos if... blidde det 4600/helår och helförsäkring med alla tillägsförsäkringar.
En bra sak med if... är att jag kan ha fälgar och däck för upp till 30000 och detsamma gäller stereo.
Iofs kommer jag nog inte ha så dyra grejer på/i bilen men ändå.
Länsförsäkringar verkar ju riktigt billiga. Kanske skulle kollat med dom först...
Ok, vem ska starta RS-KLUBBEN???(inte jag) skulle vara skitskoj med klubbträffar och bankörning. Särskilt nu när Rs:en tyvärr håller på att bli ganska vanlig.
Mvh


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Jo,, det var jag och en kille i sthlm som har pratat om att starta klubben...
men jag kan inte direkt påstå att jag/vi vet var vi ska börja..
Registrera om som en officiell klubb med möten å sånna grejjer eller endast ha som en "community" eller "crew" som bestämmer träffar lite här å var och kanske ev. sammlar ihop stålar till banträffar..


----------



## mannyo1 (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (PerL)*

Yes, perl you are right, I at last found an online swedish - English translator so now I kind of understand whats going on, all this talk about RS rear wings and car clubs.
Hmm lets see what it can do with the above english
Ja perl du er rätt , JAG ändlig fan en online svensk Engelsk översättare så nu JAG slagen om förstå vad går på alla , den här tala om RS baksidan vinge och bilen klubbarna. 
hahahah


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (mannyo1)*

hehe... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (mannyo1)*

hahahah








That was really funny. Maybe becouse I'm drunk














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Man, its friday!!
Lasse


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Tycker det låter som en bra start att bestämma en träff, och sedan utgå från vad det ger!
Om det funkar, så varför inte göra en "riktig" klubb, men det är inget som är viktigt i början.
En träff på ex. Anderstorp, eller i ett skönt ställe i Roslagen skulle inte va fel!
Lasse


----------



## mannyo1 (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Actually it is quiet funny, I just put its own translation back in to get the english and it came up with complete nonsense, oh well





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
anyway here it is
Certainly perl you are right , I at last devil a online Swede British compiler as now I down and out a comprehend bet am going on all , these mention RS back wing and auto clubs. 
So if that is the translation then I see chrille_103's point, and yes lazpet it is friday only we are in a different timezone so it will still be friday here when its saturday there.


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Tror du är ine på rätt spår Lasse!
Nåt semi-seriöst. 
Ett måste borde ju iaf vara brostugan på onsdagar för oss som bor i sthlmstrakten... eller?
Vad kostar det att hyra bana? Om vi är tillräckligt många kan det ju inte bli så dyrt.
Mvh


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Jag e PÅ.







nångång i april, maj när det e fint väder?
Gelleråsen kostar 10-15 lax att hyra en dag har jag för mig..


[Modified by SkodaRS, 9:56 PM 3-8-2002]


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Men, vi bestämmer en plats en tid framåt, så får vi se hur många som kan komma. Kanske enklast någonstans i mellansverige, så alla får chansen.
Tror inte så många har problem med att tugga lite motorväg i en RS!
Grillkorv, snacka o stayla!!
Förslag? Varför inte på Mantorp. Även om vi inte kan hyra banan, så ligger det ganska bra till.
Lasse


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Om man ska hyra bana, så är det ju ganska smart att gå ihop med en annan klubb för att få ner priset...


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

någon som ska ner till ringen i sommar?
jag sticker iaf den 17 juli.. 2 heldagar.. (DV-kameran sitter monterad.) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Har ni sett dem här??? http://www.skodaklubbenskane.nu 
lite "gubbiga" kanske men det skulle ju vi kunna ändra på







De har ju en färdig sida......
Man kanske ska snickra ihop en egen snabbsida.?.?.?..


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Jag kommer att pröjsa 570 spänn i månaden i försäkring hos folksam... 
när kommer första träffarna på brostugan att vara tror ni?
SkodaRs var hittade du priset på den vingen/var kan man köpa den??
[Modified by Gargholyle, 8:54 AM 3-9-2002]


[Modified by Gargholyle, 9:06 AM 3-9-2002]


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Kommer att betala 370 i månaden hos IF.
Brostugan brukar dra igång i maj, men har inte varit där sedan jag sålde min triumph...


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Ang. banåkning så verkar inte seat-klubben ha något emot att vi RS-ägare hänger på dom. Det skulle ju göra allting mycket lättare.
Gti-klubbben var iaf verkligen inte sugna på att ha nåt tjeckiskt i närheten av deras tyska vagnar.









Brostugan ÄR igång nu







Men det är mest lite oseriösa rejs med vinterbilar. Annars brukar det vara vädret som avgör när det drar igång.
Som Lasse skrev brukar det vara Maj eller tom April om vädret är bra.
Mvh


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

det stod price eller nått på sidan... nummer 7 är vingen..
Brostugan är ett måste... 
Vi får samla ihop oss en rejäl grupp som kommer...
Vore coolt med 10 st RS på rad som kommer...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Om ni får till en RS-klubb med kul bankörning som mål/innehåll, MÅSTE ni forsöka få till et samarbete och höra om ni är välkomna til å henge med i VACCS (Volkswagen-Audi Clubsport Cup Scandinavia, http://www.vaccs.com ) som er cupracing på amatörplan mellan Volkswagen-Audi Club Norwegen (Norge) och Audiclub Schweden (Sverige). Det vore kul! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Då träffas vi på brostugan, och sedan tar någon kontakt med SEAT gänget och kollar när var hur de träffas.
Är inte det en bra start?
10 RS i rad låter fett!
Lasse


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Då träffas vi på brostugan, och sedan tar någon kontakt med SEAT gänget och kollar när var hur de träffas.
Är inte det en bra start?
10 RS i rad låter fett!
Lasse[HR][/HR]​Jodå, tror inte det ska vara något problem med Seat-klubben.
Har aldrig åkt bana men är jäkligt sugen.
Ett gäng Rs på rad till brostugan skulle ju somsagt vara jäkligt ballt!
Mvh


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

HJÄÄÄLP!!!!!!!!
Min motor har börjat "ticka" det låter som värsta dieseln när man lyfter på huven .. när man sitter inne i bilen så kommer ljudet liksom bakom handskfacket!!!!







Bilen har ju bara gått 700km?!?

Ska ringa verkstan i morrn....


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Hörru SkodaRS ... det e ju inte samma vinge hos airdesign som den som sitter på den där gula superskodan... eller.....


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

nej nej.. det e inte samma... den röda bilen har en WRC "look-alike" vinge..
Riechert-Racing vingen har egen design..


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Berätta hur det går med tickandet!
Lasse
quote:[HR][/HR]HJÄÄÄLP!!!!!!!!
Min motor har börjat "ticka" det låter som värsta dieseln när man lyfter på huven .. när man sitter inne i bilen så kommer ljudet liksom bakom handskfacket!!!!







Bilen har ju bara gått 700km?!?

Ska ringa verkstan i morrn....[HR][/HR]​

[Modified by lazpet, 8:52 AM 3-11-2002]


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HJÄÄÄLP!!!!!!!!
Min motor har börjat "ticka" det låter som värsta dieseln när man lyfter på huven .. när man sitter inne i bilen så kommer ljudet liksom bakom handskfacket!!!!







Bilen har ju bara gått 700km?!?

Ska ringa verkstan i morrn....[HR][/HR]​Det ska låta så sa min kompis som är mekaniker. Det ska ha med avgasreningen att göra. Om du lyfter på huven när det tickandet kommer(ej tickandet från lyftarna och spridarna) så finns det bredvid en av vätskebehållarna(tror det är spolarvattnet) en liten låda med två st svarta sladdar anslutna till den. Om du känner på dom sladdarna så pulserar dom i takt med tickandet. Det har somsagt med avgasreningen att göra och är fullt normalt enligt honom. Det heter tydligen "kol-canister" den grejen som låter.
Trodde också att det var nåt fel på bilen när jag hörde samma sak.
Mvh


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Det var det som chrille surrade om......
det e tydligen nåt kolfilter som renar ångorna som släpps ut ur tanken när det byggs upp tryck i den .... eller nåt sånt ....
mecken tyckte ändå att det lät anmärkningsvärt mycket inne i kupe`n!
Så nu när jag fått reda på att det inte e någe konstigheter med bilen så har jag varit ute o pressat lite i kväll... he he... fick lite rörelse på bakvagnen rätt så lätt när man pressar in i kurvorna....Har ju rätt så mycket fina kringelikrokvägar här i Roslagen..... lite smala dock.....
väntar på att gruset försvinner och på att kränga på 17":arna
Fick svar på mailet från Airdesign idag och vingen skulle kosta 330 + 50 euro i frakt med metalliclack! 380 euro=3400 spänn .... billigt ju!
Vad ska man satsa på först???
Filter + avgassystem, chipp, stereo, styling??????

[Modified by Gargholyle, 11:27 PM 3-11-2002]


[Modified by Gargholyle, 11:28 PM 3-11-2002]


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Den ordningen låter bra.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*ICQ?!*

Har ni ICQ?


----------



## DanRaider (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden....*

Håller helt med Hoppas snön snart är borta. Eller inte kommer nå mer i år. Ska hämta min RS nu på Onsdag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Måste ju hålla topicen i toppen!!
Varit o dreglat på lite dls prylar i dag. Det bli nog stereo först ändå, börjar lessna på å åka runt med pappmembran i dörrarna! Men allra först så ska jag beställa en hundbur!


----------



## Gargholyle (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Hur kommer man in i kupen från motor rummet med en fet strömkabel ??
Har försökt att titta lite i dag men inte hittat någe ställe att "trycka in kabeln i"


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

Det verkar som man måste borra...


----------



## Chris_tccs (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Fan jag hade tänkt att jag skulle in och beställa en RS idag, så jag snackade lite med säljaren och så, men det skulle ta 10-12 veckor att få en bil om jag beställer idag. Det är ett problem för mig för jag flyttar till Irland och hade hoppats att kunna ta med den dit, men det sket sig så jag avvaktar med köp tills jag kommer hem igen. Jag har bestämmt mig för att det skall bli en RS med följande kriterier
Svart, xenon, 17", farthållare, ACC till att börja med men har även kollat på laddkylare och chip till den redan









Läste i senaste Bilsport (6, sidan 16-17) om nya Leon Cupra R, enligt en mekaniker som jobbar med Skoda skall samma 6-växlade låda som sitter i den kunna användas i RS (men har inte VW släppt iväg den 6-växlade lådan innan?). Så han väntar på Sverige-releasen så att han får tag på artikelnumret på lådan.










[Modified by Chris_tccs, 9:48 PM 3-12-2002]


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Chris_tccs)*

En fråga bara Chris_tccs, men vad ska man med en 6-växlad låda till i en turbobil som har bra drag mellan 1800-6000 varv? På en VTEC motor som har sitt register mellan 5500-7500 varv kan jag förstå det, eftersom motorn har ett sånt kort varvtalsregister som du får ut max effekt på. 
Jag provade en Seat Leon innan jag köpte min RS, och jag tyckte bara att man förlorade i acc om man skulle veva igenom alla växlar.
Rätta mig om jag har fel?


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Chris_tccs: Precis en sån bil du tänkt beställa köpte jag i veckan på Autoforum i Göteborg... Svart, xenon, 17", farthållare, ACC fast även med armstöd... Den hade dom redan beställt hem till sig själva så jag får den på 2-3 veckor.... Synd att du inte var lite tidigare ute


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden...*

Nu har Gargholyle bytt namn till nåt lite vettigare .... Kallas av många för Hubbe


[Modified by RsHubbe, 12:09 AM 3-13-2002]


----------



## DanRaider (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden....*

http://www.mattig.de/Skoda Octavia.htm 
De är delar som man kan köpa ifrån dalhems. Rätt så snygg vinge. Vingen skulle kosta rutnt 2700:- tror jag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris_tccs (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (bighen)*

Bighen: Jag var inne hos Autoforum i Göteborg och provkörde deras röda RS, men jag måste säga att säljaren som jag fick var helt ointresserad av mig som kund. Så igår åkte jag till Skoda i Alingsås (skulle lämna i tjejen bil till Seat och det ligger nästan vägg i vägg) och där hade de sålt demobilen, men de hade en svart RS med exakt den utrustningen som jag vill ha som de sålt och precis fått hem. Det var inte lite sugen man blev nrä man såg den
Tyvärr kom ju beskedet med 10-12 veckor väntetid


[Modified by Chris_tccs, 12:37 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## Chris_tccs (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Kribban: Anledningen till att jag kollade upp det med en 6-växlade lådan var för att kolla bara om det gick överhuvudtaget, och sen få ner motorvarvet på 6:ans växel. Men det var bara en idé som dök upp.


----------



## Chris_tccs (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden....*

Har ni kollat in denna Skoda sidan?
http://skoda.burncreek.net/start.html


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Gargholyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hur kommer man in i kupen från motor rummet med en fet strömkabel ??
Har försökt att titta lite i dag men inte hittat någe ställe att "trycka in kabeln i"[HR][/HR]​
Tja Hubbe!!!
Originalhögtalarna är ju sorgliga. Har dock bara slängt in baslåda än så länge.
Ett bättre framsystem och huvudenhet är på g.
Del 1 i skolan kabeldragning i en RS








Först måste man ta bort plastskyddet över "akvariet". Alltså det som torkararmarna ligger över. Ta först bort mutrarna till torkararmarna(storlek 13) och ryck bort torkararmarna. Sen måste man dra bort en lång gummlist/tätning i framkant av plastskyddet. Efter det är det "bara" att rycka bort plastskyddet. 
När plastskyddet väl är borta ser man direkt till höger(förarsidan) ett lock i plast som ett gäng kablar går in i kupén genom. Det finns gott om utrymme på båda sidor av sladdarna att borra ett hål i plastkåpan. Det finns som en cirkel på vardera sida av kablarna som ser ut att vara förberedelser för genomdragning. Jag gjorde ett hål i "cirkeln" till vänster om sladdarna och drog in kabeln in i kupén. Den hamnar då ovanför pedalerna. Men det finns en panel som sitter med 2 torx och vanliga clips som först måste tas bort. 
Ett tips för att gömma strömkabeln i motorrummet är att följa sladdarna som går igenom plastkåpan(den som jag borrade hål i) tillbaka mot batteriet. Då kan man dra strömkabeln under luftburken(demonterars enkelt) tillsamans med de andra sladdarna och få en ganska snygg installation.
Efter det börjar det roligaste







Nämligen att ta bort listerna som går längs tröskeln. Först måste man skruva loss en skruv som sitter bakom bältet på B-stolpen,ganska högt upp i den vita plasten på B-stolpen. Därefter skjuter man bara upp den vita plastbiten och kan då lossa den svarta plastbiten under den vita på b-stolpen utan problem. Bara att dra rakt ut.
Nu kan man börja ta loss listerna vis tröskeln.
Det är inte så svårt men det är lite känsliga clips i metall och plast som kan gå av. Det viktigaste är att man drar listen RAKT uppåt och inte försöker vicka och böja så mycket.
OBS det krävs en del våld men det ska hålla. 
En annan sak som kan vara bra att veta är att det inte fins så jättemycket plats för strömkabel. Grövre än 21^2mm blir väldigt svårt att få plats med. 
Men 21^2mm räcker nog för dom flesta.
Nu tror jag att jag har berättat det mesta iaf. Alla andra plastdetaljer som man kanske vill ta bort är ganska prblemfria. Plasten direkt till vänster om kopplingsfoten(sitter två skruvar bakom den avlånga plastkåpan) och plasten under baksätet som går upp en bit på hjulhuset sitter med runda plastskruvar med stora skallar som man kan skruva upp med fingrarna.
Givetvis måste man göra på samma sätt på andra sidan om man ska dra lågninvå, remote och kanske växlarstyrning.
Självklart så var det mycket svårare att sätta tillbaka allt som det ska








Nåja, är det något i min beskrivning som är otydlig eller inte går att förstå är det bara att fråga!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mvh


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

chrille_103: så du menar att det kan bli tight för mig att dra mina dubbla 50mm2 strömkablar?


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (bighen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]chrille_103: så du menar att det kan bli tight för mig att dra mina dubbla 50mm2 strömkablar?





















[HR][/HR]​Nja tight och tight... Inte om du drar dom över taket och sedan ner i bakluckan








2x50mm^2







Vad fan ska du driva dina prylar med? Tjernobyl?!?








21mm^2 vart precis lagom så du kan nog räkna med att stöta på en del problem om du ska ha nåt grövre och dessutom x2.
35mm^2 fick iaf inte plats. Blev tvungen att byta ner mig








Men det går kanske att riva bort mattorna och pröva sig fram den vägen. Men under listerna kan du glömma att det får plats utan kraftig moddning







fast du kanske bara skämtar... Eller?


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Man tackar o bugar för den hjälpen. ..... Ska kolla på det i m


[Modified by RsHubbe, 7:50 PM 3-13-2002]


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (RsHubbe)*

Skojar tyvärr inte,,, tävlar i dB Dragracing och då behövs det rejält med ström... tack för bra information om kabeldragningen i övrigt.


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*bighen!*

Åfan!
Så du tävlar?








När beräknas bygget bli klart? Skulle vara jäkligt kul att få se/höra resultatet.
Kommer du tävla och/eller ställa ut nånting uppåt i landet så kommer jag garanterat att spana in din bil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Mvh


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: bighen! (chrille_103)*

dB tävlingarna brukar vara tillsammans med vissa bilsport evenemang så på några av dessa lär jag dyka upp... Kom gärna fram och snacka lite skit om du ser min bil.


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: bighen! (bighen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]dB tävlingarna brukar vara tillsammans med vissa bilsport evenemang så på några av dessa lär jag dyka upp... Kom gärna fram och snacka lite skit om du ser min bil.[HR][/HR]​Givetvis! Skulle vara jäkligt skoja att kolla in din bil.
Har för mig att bilsport brukar arrangera lite db-race på tullinge.
Där brukar man ju vara varje gång det är (vanligt)race.
Men annars kan du j u säga till om du ska ställa ut uppåt i landet.
Mvh


----------



## Chris_tccs (Mar 12, 2002)

*Läckage*

Är det någon av som har haft problem med läckage in i bilen? Polares RS -02 var alldeles blöt ut med dörrarna och trösklarna ivändigt. Enligt en mekanier som jag känner som jobbar för Skoda så är det ett litet problem med läckage, men jag tänkte att jag skulle kolla med er om det var någon mer som har räkat ut för det.


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Läckage (Chris_tccs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Är det någon av som har haft problem med läckage in i bilen? Polares RS -02 var alldeles blöt ut med dörrarna och trösklarna ivändigt. Enligt en mekanier som jag känner som jobbar för Skoda så är det ett litet problem med läckage, men jag tänkte att jag skulle kolla med er om det var någon mer som har räkat ut för det.[HR][/HR]​Nädå, det problemet har inte jag.
Dock så har en stor bit(som enn lillfingernagel) klarlack, lack och även lite grundfärg släppt på taket!?!?








Vetefan hur det har gått till men jag ska till Skoda med bilen på måndag och visa upp den. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Läckage (Chris_tccs)*

Inte råkat ut för det!
Däremot så är det jäkligt irriterande med vatten som rinner in i bagageutrymmet när man öppnar luckan när det e blött!


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Läckage (Chris_tccs)*

Fråga på engelska i en tråd så ska du se att det är minst 5 st engelsmän som har samma problem.. 
Det är ett känt problem.. för dåligt tryck mot listerna..


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*CHIPPA*

På zon.se
2002-03-14, 00:33 
Chris 
Tjena. Jag har en Octavia RS 1,8T '02 på 180hk som jag tänkt att jag skulle ha lite mer effekt i. Vet att Motornord har ett chips skall ge 210hk/310Nm för 6500:-, men jag undrar om du vet något bättre? 
Jocke Qvarnström svarar:
Bättre och bättre...billigare. Om någon månad ska vi ha koderna på den modellen. Då får du samma effekt men för 4000:-. Intressead hör av dig via mail. 
Verkar ju onekligen intressant!


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: CHIPPA (RsHubbe)*

jag kommer också ta det via Jocke eller Ronnie (på zatzy) på JWR...


----------



## Bacoe (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Ska upp till V-ås snart, kanske försöka dra ihop lite folk dit? känner till några RS ägare i närheten av V-ås!
För övrigt verkar det som det finns flest RS ägare i Mälardalen!?


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Bacoe)*

Låter som en bra idé!


[Modified by Kribban, 10:58 PM 3-19-2002]


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

FAAAN JÄVLA RÖVHÅLA!!!!!!!!
Har fått jordes stenskott mitt på huven... var till farsan fram o tebaka .. motorväg... 120-130 .. blir omkörd av en Golf... när den svänger in framför mig så ser jag... (följande går i ultrarapid).. stenen kommer flygande.... i en stor båge .. jag hinner tänka .. ahhh inte det!!!! PANG! ca 15cm från vindrutan, jordens märke på huven....


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (RsHubbe)*

Om det är till någon tröst. Du inte ensam!!








Jag har fått två stycken i vinter. En på huven och en på höger framskärm. Det är inte kul alls på en ny bil!!
Jag köpte en lackpenna på VAG och strök över stenskotten. Det blir inte så jäkla snyggt, men man vill ju inte lacka om hela bilen......


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Jo, sånt är ju så jävla irriterande. Har fått 3-4 st mindre stneskott på huven under vintern.
Men somsagt, passa er för stenar som fastnar mellan bakrutan och taket.
Skrapade bort en ordentlig bit lack







Iofs är säkert risken för att stenar hamnar där ytterst liten men bevisligen befintlig.
En annan sak man ska se upp med är att inte slänga upp bakluckan i taket om man är i t.ex parkeringsgarage. Slog upp vingen i sprinklerröret i mitt garage när Rs:en var 3h gammal








Ett fint uppslagsmärke i tvätthallen har man också lyckats med. Bakdörrarna är lite längre än framdörrarna. Som tur var syns det knapp... men ändå irriterande klantigt av mig.
Jag vågar snart inte använda bilen. Pajar den ju bara hela tiden








Bytte till 17":arna igår http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Blev bra mycket fräschare än 16":arna samt mycket tystare än dubbdäcken. Lyckades ju med bedriften att inte skada nåt på bilen iaf








Kribban! Vad kostade lackpennan/stiftet? Måste också köpa en sån nu










[Modified by chrille_103, 1:12 PM 3-21-2002]


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Jag gav 45:- på Arver (VAG) i Västerås. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Det verkar som lacken på RS:en är jäkligt ömtålig. Jag har inte haft någon bil tidigare där stenskotten har blivit så stora och djupa som på RS:en. Stenskotten verkligen lyyyyser på en röd bil









Blir lacken mer motståndskraftig om man gör en lackbehandling tro??


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

ok, det var ju itne så dyrt.
Lackebehahdling ska man göra direkt efter att man har hämtat ut bilen.
Det vaxskyddet som sitter på vidleverans räcker max 2v enligt en kompis som är rekonditionerare åt bla Seat och Skoda.
Lackbehandling hjälper nog inte så värst mycket mot stenskott men tvättrepor, solblekning och smuts sätter sig inte i lacken utan i det hårda lagret som lackbehandlingen ger. Ett måste på en ny bil. Sa inte någon på Skoda åt dig att lackbehandla bilen så fort som möjligt???


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Nä, det var ingen på Skoda som sa något om det vid leverans....
Jag antar att du har gjort det. Vart/vad/hur mycket???
Jag har en polare som har lackbehandlat sin med teflonbehandlning på Tefcar Center i Västerås. Han är jäkligt nöjd med det, men det gick på över 3000:-


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Jodå, jag lackbehandlade min direkt. Jag har en kompis som jobbar med rekondning här i Stockholm. Han lackbehandlade bilen svart åt mig för 1000:- Kostar normal det dubbla ungefär.
Jag gjorde själv en skinnbehandling för säkerhets skull medans han höll på med lacken. 
Det är f.ö jäkligt dåligt att dom inte berättade nånting för dig vid leverans. Det är inte så bra för lacken att åka omkring i salt och skit. De sk porerna i lacken är inte igenfyllda som dom blir vid en lackbehandling och skit sätter sig på så sätt i porerna i lacken. Det går ju iofs alltid att fixa. Krävs bara mer förarbete innan man kan lägga lackbehandlingen.
Hur länge sedan hämtade du ut bilen?


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Jag har haft bilen sedan i juni förra året (först i Sverige?). Jag har förvisso vaxat bilen, men det är ju inte lika bra och bestående som en lackbehandling.
Hur är det med er andra. Har Ni lackbehandlat??


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Skodas lackgaranti gäller inte om man lackbehandlar bilen inom 6 mån från när bilen tillverkades.


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Va? Det kan inte stämma! Iofs så kan dom ju inte kolla när man lackbehandlat bilen men ändå.. Låter väldigt konstigt att man inte ska få lackbehandla bilen.


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Min handlare säger att det är så..
VAG har för sig att om man lackbehandlar bilen innan alla gaser försvunnit från lacken (den härdnat ordentligt, tar 6 mån tydligen.)
så stannar gaserna kvar i lacken.. (resultat = lacken blir flammig..)
ja.. jag vet inte ja.. jag gör som han säger för att vara på den säkra sidan..


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Man ska inte behandla bilen med en "tätande" behandling innan den har härdat färdigt som typ teflon o sånt... de förseglar lacken o låter inget komma in men inget kommer ut heller... det som ska komma ut e ju gaserna som sipprar ut under härdningen... om man stänger dem inne med te.x teflon behandling så finns det risk för att man får en flammig lack... 
man kan däremot behandla bilen med andra sorter (olika vaxer) som låter lacken "andas" under tiden som den härdar

chrille ... din polare jobbar möjligtvis inte i Arninge???


[Modified by RsHubbe, 10:59 AM 3-22-2002]


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Hubbe!*

Nope! Han jobbar i Bromma. Om du vill kan jag kolla med honom om han kan rekonda din bil?
Det är ingen "teflon-behandling" eller Mr Cap utan nåt annat som ger en hård yta







Men bra det blir det iaf. Mycket bättre lyster än när jag hämtade den hos Skoda.
Edit: Snackade precis med min kompis om vad man får och inte får göra. Det stämmer att man inte får använda tätande lackskydd som t.ex Tefcar.
Så det var lugnt att köra på det som han använder. Det finns tydligemn lacksydd som gör att det inte går att lacka om bilen efteråt








Tur att man inte lagt på nåt sånt.
Blev själv lite orolig där om detdär med garantin men det var ju somsagt lugnt.









[Modified by chrille_103, 1:00 PM 3-22-2002]


[Modified by chrille_103, 1:24 PM 3-22-2002]


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

cool.... då är det lugnt då..
eftersom jag får så bra pris när jag lackförseglar min bil hos skoda handlaren (med smartab golden seal) så kommer jag att vänta 6 mån... men inte en dag längre!


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Ok, dåså!
Då är det ju lugnt! Sålänge man vaxar bilen tills dess så är det lugnt.


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Måste bara få säga det. På Tisdag får jag min RS!!!!! Härligt, och direkt får den bekänna färg på ett race upp till Vemdalen!!
Trevlig helg
Lasse


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (lazpet)*

Fan va trevligt! Tänk bara på inkörningsperioden på 150 mil!
Det kan nog ha ganska stor betydelse. 3 kompisar var och provkörde Demo-bilen i Bromma och 2 av dom åkte direkt efter i min bil och deras reaktion var: " - fan, den här går ju mycket bättre än demobilen" och "vilken jävla skillnad". 
Tror ärligt talat att den demobilen aldrig har körts lugnt.... stackars bil.


----------



## lazpet (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Har också hört att det är viktig, så ett par lungna långresor passur ju riktigt bra, medans det ändå är skitväder!
Lasse


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Tror ärligt talat att den demobilen aldrig har körts lugnt.... stackars bil.
[HR][/HR]​stackars köpare







som tur e så hade min inte rullat en mil när jag fick den!


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Bara 150 mil!...








Jag kommer köra in min i minst 300 mil å sen byta olja.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

det börjar klia i gasfoten ganska tidigt... tror knappast du klarar av att köra in lugnt i 300 mil...







det e ju vår nu oxå... då kliar det ännu mera...


----------



## DanRaider (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden....*

Hur Många är de som ska ner till jönköping i helgen då? Tänkte åka dit på Långfredagen med ett par andra.. Vi kanske kan få en 10 st RS på rad Vem vet.


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (DanRaider)*

inte jag tyvärr...


----------



## bighen (Jan 28, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Jag ska till Elmia på lördag, dock kommer jag söderifrån


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (bighen)*

För min del så blir det inge åka alls av på 2månader... losade lappen i dag







150 på motorvägen ... hej å hå .... o polisen hade en elev från polishögskolan med sig... så det gick liksom inte att prata sig till en... 139... han frågade hur fort jag kört ... strax under 140 sa jag... han ropade på den andra bilen som sa 150 .... shiiiit. 2k i böter o utan lapp!!!
Jaja som man bäddar får man ligga....


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (RsHubbe)*

Hårt..


----------



## DanRaider (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden....*

Nån Här som köpt EBC Greenstuff belägg till sin RS och i såfall varifrån. Har letat som fan men inte hittat nån.


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (DanRaider)*

http://www.mhstyling.se/</a> <A HREF="http://www.x-style.se/" TARGET="_blank">http://www.x-style.se/ 
Båda dom säljer EBC Greenstuff..
(Dock har inte jag det på min bil....... än...










[Modified by SkodaRS, 3:13 PM 3-28-2002]


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Bilen från rubriken "One Nice RS (Pic)" är från ett rejs på Lunda utanför Uppsala...
Snacka om att det var många bilar där idag..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Jag var i kontakt med BSR i Växjö i början av veckan angående chip till RS:en. De kommer att ha en bil inne för utveckling av Steg 1-3 nästa vecka (v.15) (Någon här????). De trodde därför att de borde ha ett färdigt chip för försäljning vecka 16. Priset trodde de skulle hamna på drygt 7000:-.
Är det någon som har chippat någon bil hos BSR tidigare?? Erfarenheter?
Jag börjar känna mig ruggigt sugen nu asså!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

VAD DU ÄN GÖR!.. undvik deras JR /Open air filter.. (om du inte vill ha en paj luftmängdmätare..)
Polaren Passat 1.8T var trimmad på BSR Steg1... LMM pajja 2 gånger.. 
sista gången dog hela styrboxen.. var tvungna att byta tillbaka till org chippet... 
nu kanske det var han som hade otur.. men JR luftfilter är USCH!


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Det är oftast så att folk använder för mycket filterolja och på så sätt pajar luftmängmätarna. Vad jag har hört ska det inte vara några problem om man använder rätt mängd olja. Jag ska iaf behålla originalburken. Vill vara på den säkra sidan.
Att Bsr ska ha ett fardigutvecklat chip v17 verkar välfigt intressant. Är jäkligt sugen på att chippa bilen. Man har ju tyvärr redan vant sig vid origianleffekten


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Precis.. det är det som är felet..
Men JR är en budget tillverkare..
Om man jämför med t.ex. K&N och Apexi å Pipercross, så skiljer det
en hel del på smutsigeomsläpp..


----------



## howlin' wolf (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

hej-BSR sparka åsna!-förlåt,Jag talar inte bra svenska och mig grammatik allra dålig!-jag behöva en vxl-låda dogbox till mig Saab,men,de endast på Sverige!-heh,heh...jag semester på Maj till Göteborg/Uddevalla/Tröllhattan och vetgirig om bra bil träff/show händelse på Maj 11-19?...kanske rallycross eller folkrace på denna datum?...jag gående besök Speedparts till köpe bra skit!....forking hell-jag ungdgå poliser skitstövel apa apa fantasi...ursäkta mig dumhet,har du eld?


----------



## RsHubbe (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (howlin' wolf)*

lol







kan ju vara nån som lekt med en översättare... 


[Modified by RsHubbe, 11:10 AM 4-8-2002]


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

SkodaRS, vet du vart man kan köpa ett K&N-filter till RS:en i Sverige? Finns det överhuvudtaget?


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Ska väl vara samma till TT/A3/Golf/leon m.m
Så det finns väl överallt i princip..
Dalhems, Motornord t.ex.


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Nu kan BSR leverera chip till RS:en!!!!!!
_Vi erbjuder nu Steg 1 till Skoda Octavia RS 180hk.
Steg 1 ger: 215hk / 323Nm
Priset är: 7.350:-
För mer info se vår hemsida: http://www.bsrab.se/se/start_vag.html 
Med vänliga hälsningar
BSR Svenska AB http://www.bsrab.se 
_ 
Dessutom erbjuder de maskingaranti för 825:- det första året (1000:- de nästkommande åren)


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (Kribban)*

Hehe, ficka precis samma Mail. Nu vart man sugen.
Fast jag har inte råd nu. Ska beställa ny huvudenhet från tyskland först.
Men nästa sommar blir det nog ett chip iaf.


----------



## Kribban (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

Vad menar du med huvudenhet?


----------



## SkodaRS (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (chrille_103)*

de undrar jag me!


----------



## chrille_103 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Den svenska tråden.... (SkodaRS)*

Huvudenhet = Bilstereo!
Förlåt om jag förvirrade er


----------

